# Cars for Xtra large folk



## JMNYC (Mar 16, 2007)

Howdy. I haven't been around these parts in a while, but---here I am!

I know this subject has been covered in this forum, but I'm looking for fresh input.

I'm test-driving and reviewing 6 cars a month for a newspaper.

I recently picked up a copy of Consumer Reports, and I saw two lists: "Best cars for tall people" and "best cars for short people".

I have yet to see a "Best cars for xtra-large people" published, and I aim to do it.

But I need your help.

I'd like to narrow it down to "4 best" if you're over, say, 300 pounds---and up. Without any snark, without any emphasis on losing weight---it's about living life here, now, as you are, with no apologies.

Also, "Best budget car for big folks". After all, not everyone wants to spend a lot of dough on a car---they just want to get where they're going with no breakdowns.


Drop a line to me in my PM box.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 16, 2007)

JMNYC said:


> I've heard great things about the New Beetle, the PT Cruiser and the Chrysler 300M, for instance. I've tested 'em all, several times, and liked 'em. But of course, I'm on the compact side, so I can't tell anyone whether the car is good for large folks, and my wife Julie isn't supersize, so she can't say either.
> 
> [/IMG]



The Chrysler 300M hasn't been made since 2004. It was replaced by the 300, 300Touring, 300Limited, 300C, 300SRT, which has the Dodge twins of Magnum (a super cool wagon) and the Charger, all of which are light years better then the 300M. They even come with all wheel drive. I can speak from personal experience since I drive a 300 Touring AWD. A 500 pound ex gf finds the car comfortable and can even use the seat belts.

While I know lots of people who own New Beetles and love em, they are widely known to be quite unreliable (as per articles in Consumer Reports and most US auto magazines). Unfortuntely, they are probably the best vehicles around for people who top 500 pounds. My over 500 pound ex foun d it to be one of the most accomodating vehicles around. 

Supersized drivers might want to wait for the new redesigned Scion Xb, which looks to be quite roomy, have loads of safety features, extremely reliable and relatively inexpensive.

You might want to bone up on the subject matter before you write the article. Recommending extinct/inferior products will not serve anyone!


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 16, 2007)

PS---If I don't get back to you right away, please know that in the next 3 weeks I have to write 26 articles in anticipation of the NY Auto Show and so will look at "Cars for big people" after that.

If you're planning on attending the auto show, by the way, I will have a booth there on April 6, so please stop by and beep your horn.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 16, 2007)

The best value car I could drive was a Chevy Cavalier 4 door. (I couldnt fit at all in the 2 door version) I had a 97 and my sister had a 2001. I could drive both and my weight at the time was about 515 and I am 5'10". I have no butt and hardly any hips. I am ALL belly.

The things to look for in cars for round people. The entry way....the room in between the door pannel and the steering wheel. Often times there is enough room to drive the car, IF I was able to get into the car in the first place.

The obvious thing is how far the seat goes back. I need belly room.

Another thing to look for is how fat is the door of the car. If the door of the car comes in 5 inches when shut...that's crowding my space. 

The center console. Not a problem if they are low or the seat is wide enough, but still a pain in the butt literally.

Those are my main gripes.

The last car I owned was a 2001 Grand Prix GTP 2 door....and it was fantastic for size but a seriously crappy built car that had constant problems.

Good luck on your article!!


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 16, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> The best value car I could drive was a Chevy Cavalier 4 door. (I couldnt fit at all in the 2 door version) I had a 97 and my sister had a 2001. I could drive both and my weight at the time was about 515 and I am 5'10". I have no butt and hardly any hips. I am ALL belly.
> 
> The things to look for in cars for round people. The entry way....the room in between the door pannel and the steering wheel. Often times there is enough room to drive the car, IF I was able to get into the car in the first place.
> 
> ...



Very informative---thanks.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree that the 4 door chevy cavalier is an excellent value car. I am about 450 pounds and I was comfortable in my cavalier. I changed from that last year because my knees were getting a bit stressed and wanted a vehicle a small bit higher off the ground. So now I have a Pontiac Vibe which I LOVE as a big person. It is very comfortable and just that perfect heighth for me. They offered two sizes of extenders for my car...so I ordered both sizes. The one set is really long and I never use them. But nice to know I have them in case I have someone with me who does need them. I have gone on several road trips in my Vibe and it was even comfy at long distances. 
Stacey


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 16, 2007)

If I had a wish list it would be as follows:

Telescoping steering wheel. More important than tilt..tilting frequently brings the bottom of the wheel closer to the belly.
Adjusting pedals...both front to rear and side to side. Generous thighs often make getting foot to brake pedal a strenuous thing, even when the pedal is close enough.
Long seat/shoulder belts.
The buckle end of seat/shoulder belts positioned so they are not under, behind, or skewering.
Open the driver side door. If the rear of the door opening is farther forward than the back of the seat, cancel the design teams bonuses and vacations...they didn't do their job.
If there is a control not reachable with the seatbelt on, see previous post.

Auto makers...please note that 37 cup holders, air conditioned glove boxes, 257.3 speaker stereo systems, and tacky stripes or ironing board spoilers are not on the list.


----------



## Leesa (Mar 16, 2007)

LOVE my Camry!


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 16, 2007)

our second car is a Hyundai Sonata and I love it, I have tons of room in it, I am over 300 pounds and my husband is 6'3 and a pretty big guy himself and we have so much room in it and even his old Hyundai elantra was pretty roomy. I should also add that when we first got the sonata, I was a lot heavier than I am now, close to 400 and still had plenty of room


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 16, 2007)

I've been driving around in a Land Rover for the past week and I gotta say, its pretty damn comfortable


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are two threads, one of quite recent (Jan/Feb).... just so you have more. I know some people aren't going to want to search for their answer or bother replying again: 

Cars for Big Folks: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17481

Roomy Cars for 2001-2004:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3142


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 16, 2007)

I LOVE my 2004 Mitsubishi Galant GTS. Its 4 doors, and pretty roomy. While we haven't had anyone over 300 lbs, I'm close to 300 lbs.

The only thing is if I had bigger legs, it would be hard to drive it, because I put the steering wheel all the way up, and there isn't too much room. 

The back seat isn't too bad either, I had to sit back there on our last trip up north, because of our dogs, and it really wasn't too bad. 

It wasn't too expensive, but we bought it used. They are around $24,000 new though.

I just LOVE this car, its the best car that I have ever owned. But then, I've only had a Neon and a Saturn... so lol it doesn't take much to beat those. 

I love the heated leather seats - its sooo great in the middle of the winter


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2007)

Mikey said:


> The Chrysler 300M hasn't been made since 2004. It was replaced by the 300, 300Touring, 300Limited, 300C, 300SRT, which has the Dodge twins of Magnum (a super cool wagon) and the Charger, all of which are light years better then the 300M. They even come with all wheel drive. I can speak from personal experience since I drive a 300 Touring AWD. A 500 pound ex gf finds the car comfortable and can even use the seat belts.
> 
> While I know lots of people who own New Beetles and love em, they are widely known to be quite unreliable (as per articles in Consumer Reports and most US auto magazines). Unfortuntely, they are probably the best vehicles around for people who top 500 pounds. My over 500 pound ex foun d it to be one of the most accomodating vehicles around.
> 
> ...



I have a 99 New Beetle and although it's a year that had more negative reviews than those following (first year it was back, maybe second), I've had good luck and nothing but very routine issues (and mind you, it's 8 years old and I'm owner #2). I know many other Bug owners who've had small issues as well, so I really think it's about what you consider a "problem" and if you just ended up with a lemon (see the Sebring thread, same type of hit and miss stuff). 

Also, just because a car isn't currently manufactured doesn't mean it's extinct. I've never purchased a new car, I can't afford them! I would love to hear a review that included some cars from the last 3-5 years for those of us who either prefer or can only afford a used auto. It could be split in the article, Best New Autos/Best Used from 2003-2007 or something. I mean, honestly, when you're a giant fatty sometimes it's more about the fit than the newness... so just another thing to consider.

If I wanted a 300, I would go looked for a nice used 300M that would probably be more affordable to me. Heather and John had one for a few years and it was a good car, very, very comfy!

Just my .$02.


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I have a 99 New Beetle and although it's a year that had more negative reviews than those following (first year it was back, maybe second), I've had good luck and nothing but very routine issues (and mind you, it's 8 years old and I'm owner #2). I know many other Bug owners who've had small issues as well, so I really think it's about what you consider a "problem" and if you just ended up with a lemon (see the Sebring thread, same type of hit and miss stuff).
> 
> Also, just because a car isn't currently manufactured doesn't mean it's extinct. I've never purchased a new car, I can't afford them! I would love to hear a review that included some cars from the last 3-5 years for those of us who either prefer or can only afford a used auto. It could be split in the article, Best New Autos/Best Used from 2003-2007 or something. I mean, honestly, when you're a giant fatty sometimes it's more about the fit than the newness... so just another thing to consider.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for defending me against that post, AM. After all, it was our 400+ pound friend who told me about the 300M  

And the Beetle recommendation came from a similarly blessed long time Dim participant.

Your comments about used vehicles will also be taken into account.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 17, 2007)

My car is amazing - I fit perfectly, and the seatbelt fits me without an extender. I have a Hyundai XG350L. I got the last model year - 2005.

It rides like a dream. I love this car.

I would highly recommend it for supersize folks. 

Btw, I fit in the Chrysler 300 too. But I wasn't really comfy in the PT Cruiser.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am a pear-shaped, supersized chica currently wedging myself into a Toyota Corolla, but am looking for something a little higher-sitting and with more hip room. My dream car wishlist:

- No storage console between the seats, or one that is flush with or lower than the seats.

- Seatbelt buckle on a short length of belt, so it isn't digging into my hip/thigh.

- Gearshift on the dashboard, so that space between the seats is open. Also, so I can see what freakin' gear I'm in!

- High headroom. I tend to sit up tall because my butt adds height and because the combination of my "shelf" and the restricted legroom makes slouching less than ideal. Which wouldn't be an issue if...

- The seat could be moveable all the way back to the back seat. Trust me, no one's legs are going to fit in that space anyway.

- Some combo of wide door opening and telescoping steering wheel, so I wouldn't have to corkscrew my way out. I've been eyeing the Honda Element because of the suicide doors (even though I prefer a curved profile to the boxiness). However, Honda=no belt extenders, which is just criminal.

- So, belt extenders available. In one of the other car threads, someone mentioned a universal extender that you fasten at the door post side of the belt. Otherwise I wouldn't even be considering Honda.

- Oh, and I really liked that feature that Saturn (I think?) had where you could fold the front passenger seat over to make a flat surface. Mold some storage bins for coins and pens and a cupholder into the seatback, and I'd be roadtrip ready!

While I would love to find a car that has all these features, I am willing to get some aspects (like the seatbelt buckle thing) retrofitted, if that were available. Or, even better, a package of modifications when I ordered the car.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 17, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> If I had a wish list it would be as follows:
> 
> Open the driver side door. If the rear of the door opening is farther forward than the back of the seat, cancel the design teams bonuses and vacations...they didn't do their job.





The problem with this is, I just don't think it is possible in an average size 4 door car, unless you use "suicide" rear doors, but then you lose an structural pillar!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2007)

I drive a 2006 VW Beetle.

I'm a big girl and was 60 lbs heavier when I bought it. 

*It has telescopic steering, along with seats that can be jacked up or down. 
*It has a center arm rest that can be moved up as well. 
*The seat belts are very long. I pulled it out as far as it could go and it almost reaches the passenger side door.
*The front seats don't just slide up, they are actually pulled up and then brought forward. I can climb in the back with no issues. 
*The car can handle a LOT of weight. I'm sure it had almost 1700 lbs of weight ..literally in it while in Vegas and nothing happened.

I love it. It's very safe. The other day it was raining and I caught caught in a large puddle and started to slide and my electronic stability control came on and everything was ok.


Here are pics of some of the weight in the back..you can see it fits 1 lucky fa very comfortably..LOL


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 18, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> The problem with this is, I just don't think it is possible in an average size 4 door car, unless you use "suicide" rear doors, but then you lose an structural pillar!



Suicide doors are one answer, and structurally it can be accommodated. The rear door sliding instead of swinging would also work. Just plain smaller rear doors would be fine...the majority of the time the rear doors are used for real people, those people are the munchkin variety. Also pushing the wheels farther to the rear to allow both front and rear doors more space is another. Another great solutions...varying door sizes...on the driver side,where the steering wheel poses ingress issues, the front door is a bit wider and the rear narrower...on the passenger side, with no steering wheel issues the reverse...slightly smaller front and larger rear doors. Also the 3-door car would be a viable solution...driver side a single wider two-door sized door, and the passenger side two doors But the most conventional answer is something many manufacturers are abandoning...offering a two door model. For the vast majority of the time, the rear doors are nothing more than a very occasional convenience. If my PT was a 2-door, I'd be one car happy ole troll.


----------



## Canonista (Mar 18, 2007)

Being both fat AND tall, my "must have" for a vehicle is a vertical windshield and a small steering wheel. I can't stand those cars with radically angled windshields that require a tall person to be a contortionist to twist into the front seat. Smaller steering wheels are nice so you don't have to put the seat as far back to get that belly in without hitting the wheel.

I drive a Wrangler, which is fun to the extreme and easy for fat folks, but I'd love to see a small 6 cylinder economical car made "for us", too.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 18, 2007)

One thing you might want to note is that getting out of minivans and SUVs is much easier on supersize knees than getting out of cars is. After living in an urban area for years and needing no car I moved back here and drove a borrowed car for several months. Over the same period I began developing knee pain that was especially bad while rising out of the car. Eventually I ended up buying a vehicle of my own--an SUV. Within a month the pain in my knees was gone and it's never come back. Exiting a minivan is similar because it's also a slide out motion rather than a dead-weight lift like it is from a car.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

rainyday said:


> One thing you might want to note is that getting out of minivans and SUVs is much easier on supersize knees than getting out of cars is.



Yeah, but someone short like me can't get up into them very easily. *sigh*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 18, 2007)

*AHEM* May I suggest the Honda Element????? We have one and just love it...............


----------



## Donna (Mar 18, 2007)

For short, big bellied folks, who have an eye on price, I highly recommend the Kia Optima-EX 6 cylinder. 

When I bought my car at Christmastime, I test drove a fair few vehicles; including SUVs and sedans and even a couple luxury vehicles. I had my heart set on a Chevy Impala after having driven one during a two week business trip in the fall, but the dealer was out of them. I had heard many BBW speak highly of their PT Cruisers, so I decided to try the Chevy HHR since the design looked similar. The HHR was a decent fit, but there were some comfort issues. The seat belt was far too short and the seat belt buckle dug into my hip the entire test drive. I gave the Mercury Villager a try (my husband has one and he loves his) but with my belly I couldn't even begin to get behind the wheel. Pears might have a better go with the Villager minivan. It's low to the ground (I get in and out of it just fine and I am a shorty) and the gear shift is on the dash, not in the center console. There really is no center console in the Villager, and the arms on the seats lift out of the way for added hip comfort.

Driving to the Chrysler dealer to look at PT Cruisers, we happened on a Kia dealership. They first gave me a Rio to try, but it was obvious before I even opened the door I wasn't going to fit behind the steering wheel. So the next step up was the Optima. It was and is a perfect fit.

The seats move up and down and backwards and forwards, allowing for belly and leg room. My husband is well over 6 feet tall and has no issues with head or leg room behind the wheel. I am 5'3" and I fit perfectly, even with my large belly. The seat belts are long, adjustable and I need no extender. In fact, I have room to spare. The front seats are wide, and the center console flush with the seats, allowing for additional hip and leg room. While the gear shift is on the center console, the electronic dash displays what gear you are in, so no contorting to see if you are in reverse or park or neutral. And the doors swing open WIDE, allowing a lot of room to get in and out.

I was pleasantly surprised to find that Kias are some of the safest cars on the road, especially for their price. They have front and side impact air bags and scored very high in crash test ratings. Here are some other specs I Googled on the Kia Optima:



> Exterior
> Length: 186.4 in. Width: 71.1 in.
> Height: 58.3 in. Wheel Base: 107.1 in.
> Ground Clearance: 6.3 in. Curb Weight: 3179 lbs.
> ...



I have found in the "real world" that my gas milage is significantly higher than what is rated here. I average about 32 MPG city and 40 MPG highway. The Optima is available in both a four and six cylinder model. If you want power underneath the hood, I recommend the six cylinder with Sportmatic transmission. Oh and one final thing, if you do any kind of travelling, the trunk space on the Optima is perfect. We can fit two extra large suitcases, two laptop cases, a carry on bag in there and still had room to spare.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 18, 2007)

Canonista said:


> Being both fat AND tall, my "must have" for a vehicle is a vertical windshield and a small steering wheel. I can't stand those cars with radically angled windshields that require a tall person to be a contortionist to twist into the front seat. Smaller steering wheels are nice so you don't have to put the seat as far back to get that belly in without hitting the wheel.
> 
> I drive a Wrangler, which is fun to the extreme and easy for fat folks, but I'd love to see a small 6 cylinder economical car made "for us", too.



There is a new little Suzuki out that has a high roofline and might be good for taller larger people or bottom heavy people...haven't tried it out yet. Its a 4 cyl and has all wheel drive.

As for the 300M...very different car from the 300 series of late. Probably roomy though, since that generation of Chrysler cars tend to have been. For example the the Dodge Intrepid, which has a much bigger trunk then the 300M and probably cheaper to buy.

As for the Honda Element, I have heard that there are now extenders available (probably not factory) for Honda products. Another Honda product that is really good for bottom heavy individuals is the CRV. A Toyota RAV 4 is pretty good and the new 2008 Ford Escape is good for the amply derriered. **Caution: pre-2008 models didn't have stability control and have a potential roll over issue in high speed maneuvers, ie highway speeds.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 18, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> our second car is a Hyundai Sonata and I love it, I have tons of room in it, I am over 300 pounds and my husband is 6'3 and a pretty big guy himself and we have so much room in it and even his old Hyundai elantra was pretty roomy. I should also add that when we first got the sonata, I was a lot heavier than I am now, close to 400 and still had plenty of room



I know someone who loves her Sonata, and has gained back some weight and is no longer real comfortable driving it at 525ish. When she was smaller it was wonderful, and she loved it.


----------



## Canonista (Mar 19, 2007)

Mikey said:


> **Caution: pre-2008 models didn't have stability control and have a potential roll over issue in high speed maneuvers, ie highway speeds.



I drive a Wrangler with 35 inch tires and a 5.5 inch lift.

Stability is overrated!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yeah, but someone short like me can't get up into them very easily. *sigh*



This is true. I'm 5'7" so it's not too hard, but shorter folks who've ridden with me have had a harder time getting in, so you're right.


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 22, 2007)

All the positive reviews for the Beetle have me intrigued, and wishing to sign up for some newsletters.

I have a '93 Taurus with 130k on it and it's starting to die a slow death, it seems. 

I was hoping to get by with a new Taurus, but the bulky dashboards and forward-jutting center console on newer models just kill my knees. I'm 6'5ish, 350lbs, so it's been a nightmare finding a non-SUV or land cruiser (my preference is for something fuel-efficient and small for easier city driving).

I'd heard great things about both the Scion XB and PT Cruiser, but none of the models I tested had seats that lowered. I've heard some Cruisers do have that option, but I was told no XB does.  

Now, if only I could _afford_ a new car...sadly my dreams of being a trophy husband have come to naught... :doh:


----------



## Mikey (Mar 22, 2007)

For those who can spend $50,000+ you might look into the Mercedes R-Class. Minivan size, low step in height and HUGE doors. It also is all wheel drive and has every safety device available today. The seats appear to be generous in size as does the space. However, Consumer Reports questions reliability. Then again, those dropping that much lettuce can dump the car before it starts to have "issues". 

PS I recently drove my girlfriend's 2007 BMW 5 series, and at 5'10 220, had problems getting in and out, and found the front seats to be tight. I assume the smaller 3 series would be even tighter.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 22, 2007)

Mikey said:


> For those who can spend $50,000+ you might look into the Mercedes R-Class. Minivan size, low step in height and HUGE doors. It also is all wheel drive and has every safety device available today. The seats appear to be generous in size as does the space. However, Consumer Reports questions reliability. Then again, those dropping that much lettuce can dump the car before it starts to have "issues".
> 
> PS I recently drove my girlfriend's 2007 BMW 5 series, and at 5'10 220, had problems getting in and out, and found the front seats to be tight. I assume the smaller 3 series would be even tighter.




hahahahahaha. lol. hahahahahaha.

I WISH, lol. I would love to be the cute fat chick driving around in a Mercedes, lol. I WISH!!!!!

As for SUV's...they might be good for SS folk...but this SS folk cant fit behind the wheel of Ford Broncos or Chevy Blazers


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 22, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> hahahahahaha. lol. hahahahahaha.
> 
> I WISH, lol. I would love to be the cute fat chick driving around in a Mercedes, lol. I WISH!!!!!
> 
> As for SUV's...they might be good for SS folk...but this SS folk cant fit behind the wheel of Ford Broncos or Chevy Blazers



I'll second that. My wife's larger Blazer has considerably less seating room than my PT...and is blatantly uncomfortable even in the passenger seat. I call it "the torture wagon".


----------



## amadthon (Mar 22, 2007)

Canonista said:


> I drive a Wrangler with 35 inch tires and a 5.5 inch lift.
> 
> Stability is overrated!



I love it! (I've got a CJ with a 2 inch lift and 33's). I'm with you on the steering wheel thing, though. I put aftermarket seats in mine after the stock ones dumped me into the back seat once too often and lost a couple inches of belly room....I've been thinking about a smaller steering wheel, just hasn't been a priority because it's my fishing and four-wheeling vehicle, not a daily driver.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2007)

Misty, I LOVE that first picture!

EDIT: on page 1.


----------



## bigfatstripeycat (Mar 26, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> *AHEM* May I suggest the Honda Element????? We have one and just love it...............




Major, major props on the Element. I'm 5'10 and about 325 pounds, and I've found my Element to be the most easy to get in and out of amongst all of the cars I've owned over the years.


----------



## RyanFA (Mar 27, 2007)

The beetle would have to be my #1 pick for cute cars for fat chicks. my second would be the Jetta. Anyone ever notice that these cars generally have cute owners?


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 29, 2007)

RyanFA said:


> The beetle would have to be my #1 pick for cute cars for fat chicks. my second would be the Jetta. Anyone ever notice that these cars generally have cute owners?



Thats why I've always wanted a Jetta


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 29, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Misty, I LOVE that first picture!
> 
> EDIT: on page 1.



Thanks..we had such a great time driving from the Bellagio to the Stardust..LOL We were LOW RIDING that's for damn sure


----------



## prplecat (Jun 26, 2007)

I just had to comment on this one. My 2000 Taurus was comfortable, but was dying a lingering death. So, over the holidays, I purchased the first new car I've ever had. It's a Chevy HHR, and it fits me very nicely! I'm around 320, 5'8", with wide hips. Both the seat and the seat belt fits fine. Plenty of headroom, lots of legroom, and lots of room in the back for my slightly oversized 10 yo son. Because it's a small SUV, it's much easier on my back to get in and out of than either a regular car OR a standard SUV. The car is definitely just for 4 passengers, I can't imagine fitting 3 in my back seat. With the back seats folded down, I can haul about 1/2 a truckload of stuff, which will come in handy when I move soon. It's a 4-cylinder and has more power than I thought! I get an average of 24 mpg in heavy city traffic, so it's economical. BTW, it's amethyst. Yes, prplecat has a prplecar.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, I learned a lot from this thread! Too bad I have a 2000 Honda Civic EX, it's probably too small for fat folks to drive, my ex gf barely fit in the Honda with a few inches to spare from her belly to the steering wheel and she was about 250-260 lbs that time. 

I also have a 2002 Saturn LW200 which is a wagon, still kinda too small for big bellied folks, since her belly is not too far from the steering wheel either.

I guess I have to think twice of selling that Saturn and buy something bigger, but I really want a Subaru, oh well. I wish they made Subaru big enough for fat folks to ride in.


----------



## volatile (Jun 26, 2007)

I recently test drove a Dodge Charger & it was really roomy inside. I'm 5'5 & about 475 lbs. and I fit fine. I loved that the peddles moved up so I could put the seat back as far as it went. No problems getting in and out of it. didn't attempt using the seatbelt because I just assumed it wouldn't fit. The SE is around $23,000, which isn't bad for a Large Car. When you sit in it you feel like your in a luxury car, it's amazing.

I've always wanted a new Beetle but I thought they were small inside. I may have to go take a test drive seeing as I'm looking for a new car. Wanted a Charger, but I'm not looking to spend that much.

I drive a 2001 Pontiac Aztek now. it has good leg, hip & head room but my belly kind of digs into the steering wheel & I don't like that.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm curious....has anyone found any Subaru roomy for large folks? I'm considering buying a Subaru and be prepared to date a bbw or ssbbw women. I don't want them to have a tight squeeze when they ride or drive in one.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 27, 2007)

ExpandingHorizons said:


> I'm curious....has anyone found any Subaru roomy for large folks? I'm considering buying a Subaru and be prepared to date a bbw or ssbbw women. I don't want them to have a tight squeeze when they ride or drive in one.




I can't speak to the current crop, but about 7 years ago I got in a Forester...I'm 5'8" and I'd guesstimate then around 425...it was tight between the steering wheel and seat back, and between the door and console.


----------



## Leesa (Jun 27, 2007)

My mom owns a Forester. I would only drive it in an emergency, it does not have nearly enough belly room or leg room for this BBW. It looks like it should be much more roomy, I'll stick with my Camry.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jun 27, 2007)

D'oh! I wish I had someone who's a SSBBW to accurately sit in one of recent year Subarus and see how they feel comfortable. I don't know anyone who's a SSBBW. I know a few BBW people, though. I guess in general, Subarus are a tight squeeze, then.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 28, 2007)

By the way, anybody tried the Toyota Prius?


----------



## squurp (Jul 1, 2007)

I've driven lots of cars in my life. I am 5'10", and 225 lbs. So, I am not huge. But, here's what I have to say.

As far as chevy cavvys go, I don't know how anyone could find them all that comfortable. . . I've owned several models. 

I owned an older model chevy Blazer, and it was great, but the newer models I've driven are cursed with uncomfortable bucket seats, and low head and leg room. 

I have a Pontiac Montana Minivan now, and I think anyone of size would fit nicely. Also with this, you can buy modified seats and what not, for the handicapped. The seat connections seem suitable to a modified seat. The best part of this for the real supersized, is the powered, large sliding back door. Plus, all seats are removable, so by pulling the center row, you could easily fit a 1000 lb person back there. I don't know how it'd take the weight though, but easy to modify leaf springs. This has been a highly reliable car - 166,000 and going strong, except for intake gaskets once. 

We also just recently bought an Aztek, and it is also quite nice, except the back seats don't slide back for the larger ones, and it does have a center console (though its a removable cooler). The Aztek is nice, cause the seatbelts are Huge.

My grandma has an older Olds 88 (I think), and while it has plenty of room, the seatbelts are so short, even skinny little me can't buckle them.

We've rented a Chrysler Sebring, and it was horrible uncomfortable - can't imagine it'd be better for a person of size.

We also rented a Hyundai Sonata (2003 ish), and it was spectacular. Looked like a Jag, drove like a caddy, had bench seats for the wides people, and even I had to pull the seat forward to reach the pedals (only time I've ever had to do that). It also had good head room, and a kickin air conditioner. 

My wife says the Pontiac Vibe was also pretty decent. She also liked the Ford Focus for large people, but wouldn't recommend buying one. 

We rented Ford Mustang, and I don't know how that can be comfortable for anyone, skinny, fat, short or tall.

Anyway, that's only a small portion of cars I've driven. . . hope it helps.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jul 1, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> By the way, anybody tried the Toyota Prius?



I work for the state and we have a ton of prius' (priuses? lol). I love this car! I fit fine at 5'6" and almost 400. Of course, the seat belt didn't fit. I'm not sure if toyota makes extenders.


----------



## mustangbbw (Jul 1, 2007)

the best car for big folks you will find to be the crown victoria/ grand marquis/ lincoln town car they can be had for cheap are as wide as an suv have cavernous interiors. they even get pretty good mpg for their size 18/25. plus there is a reason cops, cabbies and chaffeurs use them they are bulletproof and last forever.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 2, 2007)

mustangbbw said:


> the best car for big folks you will find to be the crown victoria/ grand marquis/ lincoln town car they can be had for cheap are as wide as an suv have cavernous interiors. they even get pretty good mpg for their size 18/25. plus there is a reason cops, cabbies and chaffeurs use them they are bulletproof and last forever.



Until the last generation, those models while huge overall were very cramped behind the wheel. Wife was in love with that generation Town Car, but could not even get behind the wheel at 5'7" and around 350lbs. We had a chance to get an absolutely beautiful loaded to the gills, low mileage, old folks owned Crown Vic of the previous generation....again, neither of us would fit behind the wheel.

On the other hand, I did have a chance to spend a couple days behind the wheel of the last generation (2001 I believe) grand marquis...a touring edition...and was fairly comfortable. It was equipped with a very high buck traction control and automatically adjusting suspension...an absolute wonder to drive through some hill country in Pennsylvania during rain and sleet. If I had the bucks, and there was one available, I'd definitely consider one of the Marauder variants of the grand marquis...the car that the touring edition evolved into.


----------



## squurp (Jul 2, 2007)

Even at my moderate size, I've never found lincoln town cars and grand Marquies all that comfortable. THey generally have limited head room, and the steering wheel sort of juts out, but I've not driven the newer model. And, I have to say, their mileage is atrocious! I am way more comfortable in my Pontiac Montana, and the mileage is much better.


----------



## txboy (Mar 2, 2008)

How does the suspensions hold up on various cars? I'm interested in what happens when a heavy person or 2 get in - especially in the back. Bottom out?


----------



## AC4400CW (Mar 3, 2008)

I know some people have issues with step-in height (running borads can help), but full-size trucks and truck-based SUVs have a lot to offer for big folks - lots of leg, hip and shoulder room especially. Plus you don't have to fold yourself around the ultra-low floors and high sills that plague a lot of cars these days; you can slide your feet straight out. 

I'm not big, but am tall (6'3"). I recently had a Corolla loaner for a day (the only one the dealer had when I needed it) and found it painful to drive due to how I had to contort myself when inside. Sitting that low was harder for me to deal with than my truck due to the different range of body motions required for ingress and egress, not to mention the driving position that required me to keep my legs bent upward. I think a lot of "car people" who don't consider trucks and truck-based SUVs may not realize these vehicles usually don't present such issues.

Power adjustable driver's seats can be a huge help too, offering a range of seating positions you may not be able to duplicate with manual seats, particularly regarding seat height. That option can make an otherwise marginal vehicle a comfortable fit, and also applies to cars and vans. Some brands also offer adjustable pedals (I know the various GM makes do, e.g. Silverado/Sierra, Tahoe/Yukon, etc.).

Finally there's the suspension issue raised in a previous post. Something rated for towing a 10,000 pound trailer isn't going to flinch at any known SSBBW.

Of course there are downsides like gas mileage, and I certainly wouldn't want to deal with finding full-size truck-friendly parking in Manhattan...


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 3, 2008)

ExpandingHorizons said:


> D'oh! I wish I had someone who's a SSBBW to accurately sit in one of recent year Subarus and see how they feel comfortable. I don't know anyone who's a SSBBW. I know a few BBW people, though. I guess in general, Subarus are a tight squeeze, then.


yes I have been a passenger in a Suburu - as an SSBBW it was VERY uncomfortable - bit like peeling a sardine lid open LOL


----------

